# Anyone know of communes?



## pioneerg (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm looking to join a commune for the first time. The idea sounds wonderful but the ones I found through ic.org are either too far away, don't reply to emails, or have a visit period that is too far away from now.

Does anyone know of any communes (preferably within a 10 hour drive in Chicago) that are accepting new members/visitors that maybe don't have a website set up and therefor don't advertise themselves on ic.org?


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 26, 2012)

dancing rabbit i have two friend living their


----------



## pioneerg (Apr 26, 2012)

Unfortunately Dancing Rabbit want $600 for a 3 week visit before even being considered for membership, which is a little ridiculous to be honest, seeing as NONE of the other communes charge anything at all (only one or two out of the 15 or so I checked out asked for any money, and it was just out of good will with a suggested donation of <$75 which I more than agree with since they do provide you with food. But $300-600 is just... no)


----------



## zaman_27 (Apr 29, 2012)

still homeless in california. anybody tell me of any communes in cali? Thanks.


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 29, 2012)

yea, there's a huge commune type place down in southern cali called Slab City


----------



## zaman_27 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks phoenix. From santa monica, how do i get to slab city? also, does slab city have stuff like gyms and libraries nearby? (i dont have a car,and no i'm not asking a stupid question on purpose). Thanks.


----------



## happyearthhomes (Apr 30, 2012)

Pioneer where are you at ? My wife and I are trying to start a collective in the next few weeks we are waiting on a phone call from my wife's new employer telling us which location she is going to in so. Missouri. We have been looking at properties near both sites online and have the money to get it started. We will have lots of work to do this is raw land we are looking at and will have nothing on it but what we put up. We do have a solar panel system and rv with a couple of vehicles we will be using as base camp I dont care about local laws regarding building structures we are only looking at remote locations. And I dont plan on having any local government agencies on the property. We are wanting to be as off grid as possible but still have our luxuries.


----------

